# Westlife Concert



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

My wonderful DH bought me tickets to see Westlife (as I am a huge fan   ) and we are going in a few weeks time to the MEN.  However, I am a bit unsure what to expect as I have never been to a concert in my life!  So please could someone advise me on what its like and what to wear!!   Also, how loud is it normally!!  Ie is it like a nightclub or not as loud or different!!!

Sorry for the daft questions!  We are then off to see Kylie in July but am very excited about Westlife!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

you need to speak to Jo and Debs from the admin team! 

I will point them in this direction 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG they are fab fab fab   

I went to see them on Saturday at the O2, and they were on top form 

I have seen them quite a few times, and they really are such good entertainers 

As what to wear, anything really, I normal wear jeans and a top, it gets hot with all the jumping, dancing and singing, so a thin top is good 

Its different to a nightclub, its just amazing, it is loud but not loud that you need to cover your ears, they get you all to join in every now and then, and with thousands of screaming woman it gets loud  

You will have great time, I want to go again, enjoy it, I am sure you will !!  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Oooh - very excited now!!  Am taking DH and think he is secretly a bit of a fan as he knows all the words too (or maybe thats because I always have their CDs on!).  Am really hoping they do some of my fav songs!!  Got really good tickets too (says DH!)

Going on March 15th - 2 weeks!! Yeah!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG you are sooo in for a treat   

I am seeing then at the NEC on the 12th and I cant wait!!!

They will have a couple of support groups that come on before them and like Jo says they do include you - you will be doing mexican waves and standing up and screaming just like a 12 year old     (well actually thats what I do anyway   ) There are all different age groups there - teeny weeny children and then 90 year olds   

Music isnt too loud although you might feel the bass a little and over the years I have seen them they tend to do a little melody mix half way though - they did boy bands a couple of years ago and it was fantastic.

As Jo says - it gets hot so take something like a jacket that you can take off inside but have for outside.

You can buy all the merchandise and there will be a programe that usually costs about £10.  

At the end when you think they have finished just keep clapping and stamping your feet as they will come on for one last song  

Finally dont worry if Shane and Nicky seem a bit sad .... they are just missing me and Jo   

Enjoy!  and come tell us what you thought after it.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh i want to go again 

You will have such an amazing time !!!

Kian done a couple of acoustic numbers, which were fantastic, lots of wiggling of bums, and the thrusting of hips, well Nicky did , just for me I am sure  

Libeth if your DH doesn't want to go , HELLO !!!  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Lovleys



OMG OMG OMG OMG 

I am also going to see Westlife at Wemberly Arena at the end of March,  
..................JUST GO IN THE NUDE i AM LOL....................... 

                  

DH and I went to see George Micheal last year for the first concert in the newly built Wemberly it was ab fab!!!!

We had a great time....

Hope you didnt mind me pokng my nose in just couldnt resist x x x x

Love Marie x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

oh and expect a sore throat the next day from screaming and singing   

Marie ... westlife in the nude      

Oh no ive gone visual on westlife performing nude and that wasnt the intention nor what you meant   

Id like to see George too - wish they had done Wham reunion


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to see them! 

Debssssssssssssss NEC is near me tooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

You will love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive seen them once on their last tour and dh has bought me tickets for my birthday to go and see them in Cardiff on Sunday!!!

They are FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was singing and dancing and screaming with the rest of the young ones and Im 38 now!!!!!

Cant wait til sunday!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

My mum is going to see them at Newcastle tomorrow night - I could of gone with her if I could drive  but my dads going instead as he can drive her there  

x x x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Im going to see them on March 15th at the MEN, seen them once before and they were amazing. Im going with a load of girlfriends from work

xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Im going with my DH 

ha ha ha   ha ha ha 

He's not that keen but he bought the tickets for me for Christmas......

He doesn't know is that im gonna make him wear a Westlife t-shirt  

Marie x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*You are lucky lucky ladies. Ive seen them loads, but this year they decided not to come to Brighton, and the nearest venue was the O2 so i didnt get tickets out of principal  Still love em though *


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG how have I missed this thread!!!

I'm going to see them at MEN on 15th March.. I love em!!

Am soooooooooooooo excited!!!!

You will have a fab time & be gagging for more when it ends!!

Enjoy!! Might see ya there!! I'll be the over excited short round person row d seat 1 & 2 screaming hysterically, my friend (non westlife fan but after a drinking session agreed to come with me) will be either trying hard to pretend I'm not with her or I will have converted her & she'll be trying to jump on stage herself to grab Nicky! She can't have Shane cos he's mine!!    

9 days to go Whoooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo

Roz
xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Roz ... I think you will find Shane is already taken by me     but I dont mind you borrowing him for the night     Just be gentle with him as I need him back


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Think Shane will be worn out by the time you get to him!!    I'll try to remember to go easy on him!! 

Roz
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

2 of my gay friends went to see them last Sat and said they were fab- and would give you a fight for the boys!!!


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello!
I too am going to see them on 15th March at MEN - cant wait!! I am dragging my DH along too so hope he copes as I drool everytime I see Shane!!!! He is mine!!!!  DH is a bit of a cynic about them all = thinks all they do is covers   but funnily enough sings along to all the songs!

I am in Block D too!!

Very excited now!!

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ratty & Libeth 

You will have to have your FF orange bands on and meet up!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

My mum said they were fantastic so you will all enjoy it 

The arena roof did catch fire with the fireworks though apparently  I asked mum if they had to be evacuated and she said no one was leaving without westlife - every single person (including westlife ) stayed where they were   they got the fire under control and cleaned up the stage then the lights went out when they started singing again  My mum said it never spoilt the night though - They had a great time!

x x x

OMG just went to see if anything was on the net about the fire and someone has recorded it on their phone and put it on you tube   




/links


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Just watched the clip...


Phoar Shane looks yummy!!    am really ready for this concert now!!!!!!!!! 

Roz
x


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mark for me just a shame he's gay   oh well a girl can dream cant she?

DH think's im crazy   bless him  

Marie x x xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone know who is the support act at MEN on 15th?  My DH seemed to think it might be Shayne Ward.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Not sure if the same support acts follow them round or not but I think my mum said it was the McDonald brothers at Newcastle 

x x x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Macdonald brothers are supporting them..


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Guess where i'm going tomorrow night  

Might come back and tell you all about it on Thursday .... unless Shane asks me to run away with him  *​


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Saw them in Cardiff on Sunday, they were fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was the McDonald brothers supporting them they were very good as well!!!

Shane asked me to run away with them but I had to say no as had to work this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh doesnt work just spoil everything   
Glad you had a good time ........
marie x x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Whooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo

Westlife were out of this world!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely blooming fan blooming tastic!!!

Shane looked soooooo hot, mind you so did Nicky especially when he dropped his pants!! His boxers said kiss my shamrocks & when he said he could do up his buttons does anyone wanna give him a hand, well you can imagine the replies!!  

Got my ugly mug plastered up on the big screen, got moved by security back to my seat, screamed til I was almost sick, got lost round Manchester & got to meet Libeth! I had a fantastic night!!

Whooooooooooo hooooooooooooo

Roz
xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG!!!!  They were amazing!! First time at a Westlife concert and def not the last!!! Amazing!  

My DH is fab for getting me the tickets!!!!

So in love with Shane!!!!! 

Just been on Youtube looking for videos from it!!!

Plus got to meet Roz - my first ever meeting of another FF - what a night - amazing!!!!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

ElaineW said:


> REC said:
> 
> 
> > got moved by security back to my seat
> ...


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ah no - we got to see Kians bum - ohh wish it had been shanes 

Ah never mind sure didnt I get to see it afterwards


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah we got to see Kian's bum aswell..
And saw them all drinking guiness... 

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi ladies
I just had to sell my westlife tickets for £50.00   
because I cant go now im gutted I paid £100.00 for them..

GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

      

Marie x x x x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Aww nooooooooooooo


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh no Marie, that's a shame


----------

